# Petty



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 5, 2015)

Re handled Tojiro petty. Tho this is a thick blade I really like it white steel pointed tip good for small food work & an excellent letter opener. Also good for boxes the extra thickness makes it a tough little cutter.

Small oval handle Black Buff. Horn and Hawaiian Signature wood.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Aug 5, 2015)

Looks nice Keith! Reminds me a lot of Stefan's work, hope he's doing alright.


----------



## scotchef38 (Aug 6, 2015)

Looks great Keith&#128077;


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice Keith! 
What is it with you Hawaiians and awesome handles?!?!?
The spirit of Fish must float over the islands.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 6, 2015)

May he RIP, always liked his & Randy Hass dropped heels. Gives a western nice lines & more comfortable.


----------



## 29palms (Aug 9, 2015)

I really like these knives they are the tallest petty I've found and are hard to beat for the price.


----------



## mille162 (Aug 19, 2015)

handle looks great!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Aug 20, 2015)

Superb execution, well done!


----------

